# Miller Microplex grams per teaspoon (for Fertilator)



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

The Fertilator needs your help! It currently uses 2.6 grams per teaspoon for both CSM+B and Miller Microplex -- I've found several sources for g/tsp measurements for CSM+B and also taken my own measurements, so I have a good idea of about how off (way off) 2.6 g/tsp is for CSM+B.

I've been having a very hard time finding info on Miller Microplex density though. So far, I've only found one actual measurement (3.7 g/tsp), and one second-hand "it says here it's 4.4" (but the link is dead).

*If you have Miller Microplex and a calibrated scale, please weigh several level teaspoons of it and post the values here.* Apparently different sets of teaspoons can vary a lot more than I thought (see APC thread - Mg Density input needed), so if you can measure some MgSO4.7H20 (epsom salt) and post the results in that thread, or even just some normal table salt (not Kosher, flake-types, or sea salt) that would give us an idea of the size of your teaspoon. Also, measurements from different sets of measuring spoons would be helpful -- just make sure you note which measurements were from which spoon.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

*Miller Microplex*

1 Tbs.(15ml)= 11.4g

1Tsp(5ml)= 3.7g

1/2Tsp(2.5ml)= 2.0g

1/4Tsp(1.25ml)= 1.1g

Hope this helps..


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

???


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Any possible upgrades to the fertilator with this?

-O


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

It's definitely nice to see some more real numbers for Miller Microplex. The more info we get, the better. I'm hesitant to change the numbers in the Fertilator though... For one thing, did you notice that your measurement for 1 tsp was 0.2g lower than the number in the Fertilator (3.9 g/tsp), but if you used 2 of your 1/2 tsp it would be 4.0g (so 0.1 g/tsp higher?) The Fertilator only actually _uses_ the "1 tsp" number in its calculations, so I think 3.9 is a pretty good estimate.

I'm not picking on your measurements at all... If you take a look at the 'Mg Density input needed' thread (linked at the top of this thread) you'll see that it's very easy to be off by 0.1 or 0.2 g/tsp between measurements, even if it's the same teaspoon, scale, and person doing the measurements. What surprised most of us was the huge variation in measuring spoon sizes. I personally measured a difference of *1.1 grams per teaspoon* between two brands of measuring spoons. You also can't trust that 1 tbs = 3 tsp exactly (or that two 1/2 tsp = 1 tsp, etc), even within the same brand. Basically what we learned from the whole thing was that if you really need to know *exactly* how much of a certain nutrient you're adding (which you usually don't) you pretty much need to weigh it.

Much thanks for taking those measurements, Orlando! It really does help when people post these things. I hope my reply wasn't too disappointing...


----------

